# Fly spray



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I know that I've used Pyranha spray before but it must have been quite awhile ago. The reviews were good and it was on sale so I bought a gallon, and now I'm not really impressed with it. It may be that it's oil based and messy. 

Do you like it? What's your preference in fly spray?


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I use the Farnam Endure Spray exclusively anymore for overall protection. The deer tick/Ehrlicia problem here is so overwhelming that I have to use something that has real staying power. (Horses have had Ehrlicia and been treated for it three times in the past 10 years.)

I used to be a huge fan of "original" Wipe, but it isn't as effective and long-lasting on ticks. I still use it if the flies are really bad and I want to go riding/driving in the middle of the day. Wipe is the best on flies that I've ever used. Greasy and smelly, yes. But it works when nothing else does.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've found Farnam Original Wipe to be the best. But it has gotten pricy. I have some other concentrate that I mix with water, forgot the name, but when the flies aren't too bad I add it to the Original Wipe.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I can remember using Farnam Original Wipe when I was a kid in the late 60s loved the handy red fuzzy application mitt too.  I was so little, and my show mare so big, I'd have to stand on a bucket to wipe her back. She was around 16 hands so not a huge mare but big for me back then. 

I like Endure too, Alder. Wow, that's quite a tick problem... Is Ehrlicia treated with antibiotics?

I won't buy Pyranha again.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

For a cheap short acting fly spray Dumor is actually pretty good. I'll use it if I know I'm going to be riding for a short period of time and then spraying them off. For longer lasting I use Flysect Super C and then make it a little stronger than recommended. None of the supposedly long acting ones last anywhere near as long as they say they do. 

If someone would ever come up with a formula that worked on all species of flies, gnats, mosquitos & ticks and lasted at least 24 hours they could make a fortune.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I use Pyranha exclusively. Where we are, house and stable flies and mosquitoes are the biggest problem, and nothing controls them like Pyranha. I have tried every single fly spray out there that is sold in our local stores, nothing compares as far as instant knockdown and lasting power. It IS messy because it is oil based, a sheen of dust collects on the horses, but it is the only thing that works for me. My vets have bottles of it in every hallway and stall, it's the only thing they use on the animals they treat. 

I wish they would make one like teej said, durable and long lasting, and able to be used on all animals. That would be great.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

aoconnor1 said:


> I use Pyranha exclusively. Where we are, house and stable flies and mosquitoes are the biggest problem, and nothing controls them like Pyranha. I have tried every single fly spray out there that is sold in our local stores, nothing compares as far as instant knockdown and lasting power. It IS messy because it is oil based, a sheen of dust collects on the horses, but it is the only thing that works for me. My vets have bottles of it in every hallway and stall, it's the only thing they use on the animals they treat.
> 
> I wish they would make one like teej said, durable and long lasting, and able to be used on all animals. That would be great.


I imagine the type of insect is a regional thing. Right now the gnats are horrible and the Pyranah isn't working well on them. I had to use Gnataway in their ears and on the midline. 

I agree with Teej too, and would buy stock in the company.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

We use the Endure for showing and Competitions, but way too pricy for daily use.

I also use the Dumor and Repel X for the short term day uses. We do night turnout so the flies are not usually a big problem for the pasture horses in the dark. 

With the horses being used, we also have ear covers that help a LOT, in preventing head shaking during work, keep face flies off the horses with added tassels hanging down. I have used string browbands too, tassels under the throatlatch, as fly prevention tools. 

With the Driving horses we also have full body string covers that move with the horses, so rub off flies continually. Those string nets are wonderful inventions to keep the horses happy on outings.

Our horses never rest with flies chewing on them in our daylight, so they come inside and go out at night.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I imagine the type of insect is a regional thing. Right now the gnats are horrible and the Pyranah isn't working well on them. I had to use Gnataway in their ears and on the midline.


I had a QH gelding that the gnats just loved- poor guy. Took to softening Vaseline in microwave, then mixing in a tube each of generic hydrocortizone and AD&E ointment, and applying to midline and sheath area. Healed him quickly and kept him happy all summer- and much cheaper.

Only downside is you get funny looks at the Dollar store buying them out of Vaseline and rubber gloves...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm back to not liking the Pyranha spray. I thought it being oil based would hold up to rain better than it does. 

I really want to use it up but I'm seriously considering going to pick up a gallon of Endure tomorrow.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Avon's _Skin So Soft_ is THE BEST insect repellent. But who could afford to coat a half ton horse in that on a regular basis? If you can get your pony to eat garlic or onions, the smelly sulfhydryl compounds comes out in their sweat and works well. That's the natural function of these chemicals- natural insecticides. I use Endure, but it's not encouraging when you spray a fly with it and it stays put and seems to enjoy the cool shower.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I buy concentrated permethryin. 

4 - 6 oz. per gallon keeps everything away.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have ended up just buying a citronella shampoo. It works, I'm happy. I use a quart of Pyranha a day otherwise, and that gets too costly for very long. But...Pyranha is the only thing out here that still works, so I always have it on hand.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I ended up buying a gallon of Endure and can now go 3 days without an all over spraying. I was using the Pyranha every day.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I ended up buying a gallon of Endure and can now go 3 days without an all over spraying. I was using the Pyranha every day.


See, I can't get that to work for my guys that long. What flies are you hitting with it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

aoconnor1 said:


> See, I can't get that to work for my guys that long. What flies are you hitting with it?


It works on everything here. I spray it in my hand and rub it in their ears to repel gnats too- I do that with every spray tho.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> It works on everything here. I spray it in my hand and rub it in their ears to repel gnats too- I do that with every spray tho.


I wish I could get it to work here! We have so many different species of flies here, I can't find a good spray that will hit them all. 

I also spray on my hand and get in their ears with it. I hate those darned little bugs that get in their ears and make them shake their heads all summer long.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought fly masks for my pair. But they play halter tag and just end up ripping them off each other. My horses have too many square feet to cover with spray. I've had them in fly sheets all summer. Then just spray their legs and heads.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I use a concentrate and mix it a smidge strong. It's oil based and a bit messy but it lasts forever! I usually only spray once a week with it. I could probably go longer if I mixed it with corn oil or something instead of water but that's super super messy. I do spray it into manes and tails so they're almost reapplying it when they're swishing their tails. 
For ears I just have them drop their heads down and cup their ear in my hand and spray it, it seems like it's easier to just spray in their ears and be done with it vs rubbing it in. Just personal preference


----------

